# what! - no EWCM!? (tmi?)



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats possible right? (tmi a bit...)

Took my temp (I use celcius) this morning and it went from 36.6 (my lowest before LP) - 36.8 (36.9 - 37.0 is always my highest in LP)...

Does this mean I am ovulating and about to enter LP ... Its slightly earlier than expected and I have not had any ewcm like usual (and I am usually loaded with the stuff lol)

or can you (I cant really remember what I read! lol) have this spike before ovulation...so I can expect ewcm in the next few days ...then ovulate...then enter LP? Or, like above, is this spike my actual ovulation meaning I will indeed be entering LP soon and my cycle is drawing to an end sooner than expect? lol...I cant remember quite how it goes...


----------



## Kelly Jene (Jun 8, 2008)

The temp spike is usually brought on by the hormonal changes that happen after the egg is released.

Maybe you had watery cm this time and didn't notice it? Or, you had one off temp and you haven't O'd yet.

I think you'll know more as the days go on and you keep temping. I know it's frustrating.









Take care!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

oh no...ive had watery for the past few days....

but for me its usually watery for a few days - then ew for a few days....

both are very fertile at least! lol

Quote:

The temp spike is usually brought on by the hormonal changes that happen after the egg is released.
Thats what I wanted to know - thanks!







....

and yes...its begining to get a bit frusrating! lol - We are near TTC...and my cycles are starting to play up on me but I guess this could be becuase of the prenatals I am talking as well as the EPO! ...sigh lol


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Well ...I think that was a freak spike...we shall see! - because there is my ewcm! - (just had a shower!)... Also, I always feel when I ovulate (cramping) - I havnt felt it yet. I am not due to ovulate until the 28th...which I know is not that far off but that spike in temperature there sure almost threw me off!!!


----------

